# 1977 Peugeot Reynolds 531



## CCOB (Mar 18, 2020)

Would anyone have any idea what this Peugeot would be worth? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated. Here are some if the specs;

Reynolds 531 frame and forks, sunshine front hub and quick release, vittoria formula 1 tires, aluminum rims, Mafac center pull calipers, Simplex shifters and derailleurs, stronglite chain ring and cranks, Lyotard Pedals, Brooks Saddle Professional, Competition COG, Stronglite Competition Handlebar stem nut, AVA handle bar stem, Velox drop down handlebar ends.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 19, 2020)

Looks like it might be a PX10 which was the top, or very near the top of the Peugeot lineup.
I have one very similar except for the stem.
I don't know what they're worth, but would say at least $300.
Looks like you have the infamous AVA "death stem" on your bike. Closely inspect the entire stem for any cracks before riding the bike.
IIRC, the problem with them was down in the wedge area where it tightens into the steerer tube of the fork.


----------



## CCOB (Mar 19, 2020)

wow thank you Eric.  You have a beautiful bike.. I'll definitely check the stem, wouldn't want anyone to ride it and get hurt.  thanks again Steven


----------



## CCOB (Mar 19, 2020)

I looked in to the PX10 above in teal color a little closer and it appears to be a 1971 model because of the fancy professional cut used at the head tube and seat tube lugs, which is pretty cool.  I have another Peugeot, in green color, pictured below, that doesn't have the fancy professional cuts and the Inoxydable (stainless) 531 Reynolds frame and forks.  Eric or would anyone be able to share any other notable differences?  Would you know the year and model of the green one pictured below?  Thanks so much in advance!!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Mar 19, 2020)

That's a nice looking bike, but one of the lower models for sure judging from the steel cottered crankset and what look to be steel rims.
I'm no expert on Peugeots, and have forgotten much of what I used to know.
I'm there are people on this forum much more knowledgeable than I about them, and I surprised that no one else has chimed in.
I used to follow "Bike Forums" which has some very knowledgeable people and seems to specialize in vintage road bikes. I quit following them years ago though. You might try to find them and ask questions there.


----------



## juvela (Mar 19, 2020)

-----

Hello Steven,

Congratulations on taking in one of the good ones!

Model is PX-10E.

The blue colour is less common than the white at this time so one would think it a plus from a value standpoint.

You have the date correct now.

Possible there may be a date marking on the backside of the cycle's Simplex Criterium model rear mech:





Looks to be nearly all original save for the front wheel.

Don't feel bad about the broken plastic front derailleur body.  They all do this.  Manufacturer called this material Delrin.  Easy to find replacement in one of the junk boxes at any bicycle co-op or in the workshop of anyone who works on vintage lightweights.  Should be almost free.

Hope that person who mounted kickstand did not dent chainstays when they tightened mounting clamp.

Safety tip -

please do not permit anyone to ride bicycle prior to lowering stem.  there is not enough down inside the steerer for safe operation.

---

Second machine is model U08.  It cannot be earlier than 1972 as that was the first year the manufacturer used this NERVAR chrome steel chainguard.  Looks like it is probably about 1972 or 1973 model year.  Rear mech and brake levers are not original.

Possible you may find a date marking inside the small diamond symbol on the cycle's Rigida SUPER CHROMIX wheel rims -







-----


----------



## CCOB (Mar 20, 2020)

Junvela, thank you for all the great info and for the congratulations. Everyone is so great on here! It's really exciting to have the PX-10E, I love the bike and I'm thinking I may keep it..  First things first need to lower those handlebars.


----------



## CCOB (Mar 20, 2020)

Juvela, I found that date stamp on the back of the Simplex Criterium rear mech, its dated 2/71.  I was wondering if you could help me figure out what type of saddle is on the Green U08 I have above in the photo.  The writing is very worn and too difficult to make out.  It looks vintage so I'd love to know what it is and if it is original?  Once again thank you for any help at all..


----------



## juvela (Mar 20, 2020)

----

Hello Steven,

Good to read information of some use.

Saddle on green model U08 cycle, if original, will be an ADGA model 28A.  These were produced by the Gallet firm, founded by Adrien Gallet.  "ADGA" a kind of acronym created of his name ADrien GAllet.  The name "La Chatillionaise" is oftimes seen on these.  This refers to the company's location, Chatillion sur  Chalaronne, and is not a brand/manufacturer name.





saddle related tip -

the saddle pillar on this Peugeot model is unstepped, constant diameter,  so it is wise to get the saddle clip good and tight. otherwise there is a risk of the saddle slipping down and pillar top damaging saddle top.  i like to disassemlbe the clip, so as to be able to grease the threads.  greasing the threads give one a better "feel" as to how tight is the clip.

---

other fittings on machine -

chainset: DURAX

chainwheels:  Cyclo (of France)

bottom bracket assembly: Peugeot (proprietary)

chainguard: NERVAR (Etablissements Peyrard)

pedals: Lyotard Nr. 36

brakes: MAFAC Racer

gear ensemble: Simplex Prestige

headset: Peugeot (proprietary)

hubs: Normandy Sport with Simplex quick release skewers

wheel rims: Rigida Super Chromix

gear block:  Atom

spoke disc: Simplex

drive chain: SEDIS

stem & bar set: AVA

seat binder & wedgebolts for chainset: ALGI

tyres:  Hutchinson (usually)

rimstrips:  RUSTINES

reflectors (pedals CIBIE

cables & cable casings: "EJAC" brand by Etablissements Jeunehomme


-----


----------

